# Training a dog that's never been taught anything before



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

It took Kodi a bit of time to transition over to the clicker. And he picks up on things MUCH faster. Its been about a year and now he gets it. Look at the video I posted of him rolling over that was literally after only doing it 5 or 6 times. Literally he did it once and I clicked and he just started doing it again, I'd been trying to lure a roll over for months. I think she just needs time to get used to learning new things. She doesn't quite get the concept yet. 

I'd encourage you to stick to it. Don't set your expectations to high just yet. To get Mia to sit I had to start clicking for any movement in her butt towards the ground(shaping) and capturing a sit when she did it(hardly ever). She just did not sit.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think we all need to "learn to learn". Does she get frustrated or confused, or is it that she simply does not get the whole concept of action = click = treat? I suspect that patience is the key - and that once she twigs that there is a way of getting you to produce treats, she will make rapid, poodle-intelligent progress!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

She just looks at me like I'm speaking spanish or something. She's not too entirely food motivated, not nearly as much as Vegas, and isn't the happy boppy kind when you get a high, cheerful voice. She's just chill, relaxed, and happy. I need to find something that she's interested in to train her with.

I agree, she just needs to learn the clicker, Vegas has been around it since I got him at 11 weeks.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

fjm said:


> I think we all need to "learn to learn".


100% agree with this. I had the same problem with Tessa, got her at 4, took a year and some to get her to down properly. It IS like learning a new language for them, how the previous owner handled them is very different from how we do, so it'll happen, when it does...it'll all 'click'


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

my friend is going through this right now with Phoebe, a 2 year old who has lived out in kennels her whole life! She's doing GREAT being an inside dog now, but figuring out what 'sit' means etc is a work in progress! She doesn't know HOW to learn new things like that yet, but I'm sure with paitence she will figure out how to work the vending machine that her mum is at training times! hehe.


----------

